# Dutch Spitfire landing mishap



## v2 (Sep 9, 2007)

Omroep Brabant: Spitfire raakt van baan op vliegbasis Gilze-Rijen


----------



## v2 (Sep 13, 2007)

This is what she looked like a week before the mishap:


----------



## v2 (Sep 13, 2007)

video:
Omroep Brabant: Radio, TV, Teletekst en Internet


----------



## timshatz (Sep 13, 2007)

Damage doesn't look too bad. Looks like the gear folded up. No fire. That's good.


----------



## Wildcat (Sep 13, 2007)

Hope they get her repaired again, sure was a nice looking spit.


----------



## evangilder (Sep 13, 2007)

Doesn't look too bad. The good thing aboout the spitfires is that the have the wooden prop blades that are designed to snap off when things like that happen. Makes it easier on the engine.


----------

